# difference between moss types



## teban (Feb 2, 2006)

hi guys i was just wondering what are the difference between these mosses:
1.) Java moss
2.) Spiky moss
3.) Flame moss

i am not asking about the physical differences but i would want to know their characteristics as to how fast they grow, requirements, ease of maintaining the plant etc.

this would really help me build my low tech tank thanks!


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.aquamoss.net/


----------



## teban (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks jinx


----------

